# NeufBox et NAS Synology pour accès à partir d'Internet



## LossId (14 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà j'ai un NAS Synology avec DSM 3.1 et j'aimerais pouvoir y accéder depuis Internet, entre autre pour l'accès FTP et surtout HTTP avec hébergement de sites web.

Apparemment, il faut ce connecter à la box, onglet Réseau, sous-onglet NAT.
Comme info on donne un nom, protocole ?, type : port je suppose, port externe 21 ?
adresse de destination, celle du NAS, j'ai fais un PinG, elle réponds bien.
Port de destination : 21 ?

Mais ensuite ?

Dans le paramétrage du routeur dans le DSM, je ne vois pas ce que je dois choisir dans la liste pour la BOX ??? Evidemment, après mise à jour de cette liste, idem.

Et que dois faire exactement dans la configuration du routeur du NAS ???

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider ? 

Merci à vous...


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Juillet 2011)

LossId a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voilà j'ai un NAS Synology avec DSM 3.1 et j'aimerais pouvoir y accéder depuis Internet, entre autre pour l'accès FTP et surtout HTTP avec hébergement de sites web.
> 
> ...



Tu dois rediriger les ports de ta neuf dans les règles nat de ton modem.
Tu rediriges l' adresse ip de ton modem en créant une regle pour chaque port:
Le 5000
Le 7000 je crois pour le webdav
Le 20 pour le ftp


----------



## LossId (14 Juillet 2011)

C'est 20 sur la box ? J'essaye, par contre rien à faire du côté du Routeur du NAS ?
Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Juillet 2011)

http://www.meicler.fr/DS211/TutoNAS.pdf
Voici le lien exact avec les paramètres de ton nas et modem


----------



## LossId (14 Juillet 2011)

-------

Marche pas 

Est-ce que ça peut fonctionner si j'essaye de chez moi ?
J'ai lu quelque part qu'il fallait essayer vraiment d'Internet, mais je ne vois pas comment faire. A part de passer peut-être par le Free WiFi mais après avoir essayé je ne suis pas sur non plus que cela fonctionne.

Et dans FilleZilla je rentre bien mon adresse IP Internet ???

Je préfère poser la question... :/ Je suis à deux doigts de péter un nerf !!!

EDIT : ok, je vais lire le PDF.

EDIT 2 : formaté en SRH. ??? C'est quoi ce format ???


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Juillet 2011)

Par contre la redirection ne peut se faire sur ton propre réseau : c'est à dire que tu peux tester la redirection soit depuis un autre ordi sur un autre réseau soit en 3G.
Comme expliqué dans le tut o, c'est préférable d'utiliser les services de no ip.com.
Tu auras un nom de type xxxx.no-ip.org qui en fait permet de mémoriser l adresse de ton modem rediriger vers le nas


----------



## LossId (14 Juillet 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Par contre la redirection ne peut se faire sur ton propre réseau : c'est à dire que tu peux tester la redirection soit depuis un autre ordi sur un autre réseau soit en 3G.
> Comme expliqué dans le tut o, c'est préférable d'utiliser les services de no ip.com.
> Tu auras un nom de type xxxx.no-ip.org qui en fait permet de mémoriser l adresse de ton modem rediriger vers le nas



Oui ça c'est bon avec no-ip je l'ai bien fixe... Je fini le PDF, j'ai aucune idée de comment le tester alors mais merci pour l'info.


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Juillet 2011)

Pour le reformatage pas la peine.
Si tu suis bien ce tuto tu parviendras à utiliser ton nas depuis n'importe où sur internet.
Je te conseille aussi le forum nas synology où je trouve ainsi de bons tutos.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------

Tu peux le tester avec ton tel si tu as un navigateur internet.
Tu rentres l'adresse http suivie de l'ip de ton nas ( ou le nom obtenu no-ip.org ) en n'oubliant pas de terminer par les deux points et le port:
Ça donne: http://ip:5000


----------



## LossId (14 Juillet 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Pour le reformatage pas la peine.
> Si tu suis bien ce tuto tu parviendras à utiliser ton nas depuis n'importe où sur internet.
> Je te conseille aussi le forum nas synology où je trouve ainsi de bons tutos.



Bon, après lecture du document j'ai tout fais sauf un truc 

L'étape 4 est faite sur mon NAS mais pas sur la Box.
Je pensais pas que c'était 'utile' 
Hum, bon mais sur la box je n'ai pas accès à no-ip, seulement à dyndns :/

EDIT : y'a un truc que je ne comprends pas... Quand j'utilise mon 'no-ip' j'arrive sur ma page de la box et non pas de mon NAS.


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Juillet 2011)

LossId a dit:


> Bon, après lecture du document j'ai tout fais sauf un truc
> 
> L'étape 4 est faite sur mon NAS mais pas sur la Box.
> Je pensais pas que c'était 'utile'
> ...



Sur la box tu rediriges les ports c tout

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------

Oui, c'est normal que tu sois diriger vers ta box c'est pour cela que je t dis que tu pouvais pas tester.
Mais depuis un autre ordi tu devrais être dirigé vers le Nas


----------



## LossId (14 Juillet 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Sur la box tu rediriges les ports c tout
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------
> 
> ...



Oui OK 

Effectivement avec mon tél en 3G je passe bien sur le NAS, je comprends pourquoi on ne peut pas le faire depuis le réseau 'local' !

Juste pour vérifier si j'ai bien compris, le :5000 que tu ajoutes à l'adresse ip est pour ce connecter au HTTP, a changer avec 21 pour le FTP, correct ?


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Juillet 2011)

LossId a dit:


> Oui OK
> 
> Effectivement avec mon tél en 3G je passe bien sur le NAS, je comprends pourquoi on ne peut pas le faire depuis le réseau 'local' !
> 
> Juste pour vérifier si j'ai bien compris, le :5000 que tu ajoutes à l'adresse ip et pour ce connecter au HTTP, à changer avec 21 pour le FTP, correct ?



Exact! 
Il y a aussi le port 7000 il me semble pour accéder aux fichiers

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------

Après une fois ce paramètrage établie c'est très pratique.
Tu peux accéder à ton serveur à distance depuis le tel ou iPad ou autre.
Il existe aussi des applications gratuites pour iPhone et iPad comme DS AUDIO DS PHOTO et DS FILE


----------



## LossId (14 Juillet 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Exact!
> Il y a aussi le port 7000 il me semble pour accéder aux fichiers



Ok, merci pour tes réponses si rapide et ton efficacité.

Je viens de relire le doc, effectivement je me suis embrouillé... J'y suis depuis ce matin je sais plus ce que je lis et j'ai confondu l'inscription à no-ip avec la box !!!

Merci et bonne fin de journée (week-end ?) 


_A non, j'en profite, tu sais comment configurer Plex ou XBMC sur AppleTV 2 Jailbreak pour avoir accès à ses données sur le NAS ? 
Sur la PS3 je peux utiliser le DLNA et ça fonctionne mais avec l'AppleTV, non..._

EDIT : oui j'ai téléchargé toutes les App mais j'attendais de configurer tout ça pour les tester...


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Juillet 2011)

LossId a dit:


> Ok, merci pour tes réponses si rapide et ton efficacité.
> 
> Je viens de relire le doc, effectivement je me suis embrouillé... J'y suis depuis ce matin je sais plus ce que je lis et j'ai confondu l'inscription à no-ip avec la box !!!
> 
> ...



Alors là pour l'Apple tv2 je galère un peu et je trouve que XMBC n'est pas au point.
Par contre Plex fonctionne à merveille mais depuis l'ordinateur.
Dans le Nas tu peux configurer la fonction DLNA.
pas besoin de l'Apple tv donc, ma tv étant en réseau j' accède directement aux médias du Nas.


----------



## LossId (14 Juillet 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Alors là pour l'Apple tv2 je galère un peu et je trouve que XMBC n'est pas au point.
> Par contre Plex fonctionne à merveille mais depuis l'ordinateur.
> Dans le Nas tu peux configurer la fonction DLNA.
> pas besoin de l'Apple tv donc, ma tv étant en réseau j' accède directement aux médias du Nas.



Ouais XBMC n'est pas du tout ce qu'il était sur XBOX, c'est clair.

Pour PLEX, ok, j'espérais passer à côté d'une option mais bon, tant pis... Un jour peut-être 

Et ma TV n'est pas DLNA, un jour peut-être 

Ok, je ferais comme toi et comme je le fais depuis le début alors, PLEX plus ordi en attendant mieux. Merci encore pour ta réponse, ça m'éviteras de perdre du temps à chercher pour rien.


----------



## oeinfge234 (15 Juillet 2011)

thank for shared. I like this site


----------



## sioux (13 Décembre 2011)

merci pour ce post. je part de 0 et y ai compris pas mal de chose, le pdf ai super 

Mais je ne parviens toujours pas à accèder à mon NAS dès que je suis hors du réseau créé par la neufbox.
Je me suis inscrit sur no-ip (y ai fait add host), ce qui m'a donné un nom de domaine pour l'IP de ma box, le statut est bien normal.
j'ai redirigé les ports 20, 21 et 5000 de la box vers les mêmes du NAS avec son IP vu par la box, puis remis cette IP sur le LAN du NAS.

mais rien n'y fait. ai-je oublié quelque chose sur la box?
Dans un navigateur, si je saisi IP externe avec ou sans :5000, connexion impossible.

ça fait 2 jours que j'y suis et je craque


----------

